# Most expensive SLC-SL I've ever seen



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

For that kinda money, I'd get myself at least 10 SLC-SLs

http://cgi.ebay.com/CERVELO-SLC-SL-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

geez, won't even throw in the pedals or saddle.


----------



## mistercoffee (Jul 15, 2008)

I can build one fairly close to that price over at Competitive; I can get it up to $9218 without a powertap or custom wheels. $9800 isn't too outrageous, but it does seem like he paid a bit too much.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Oh he corrected his selling price. He had a typo listing his bike starting at $63,000

lol


----------



## mistercoffee (Jul 15, 2008)

Ahha! Ok, that makes sense - I was trying to figure out how you'd buy 10 SLCs for $9800; thought maybe I was missing out on a spectacular deal!


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

What sucks for him is eBay bases their auction insertion fee on the initial price you start at. I bet he's regretting that one. I saw it listed eralier in the week at 63K and thought wow, I bet that's like a $100 auction fee.

Still seems pricy, I know my SLC-SL w/ Record and Zipp all over wouldn't go for near that...


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

I didn't know Cervelo made a kid's model. That thing is tiny.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

^^
Lol


----------

